# Spider Info?



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Yesterday my boyfriend surprised me with his new pet.... a spider. It is called a black widow spider, and its all black with a red spot on its body. He got it from a shady biker guy that breeds them... and sells them to anyone in plastic food freezer bags for $5 each! Apparently he had them living in Tim Horton's coffee tubs and picked them out with a fork! My boyfriend wanted to 'rescue' it, but I have since explained to him that buying the animal did not rescue it. He used to have a wild caught black widow when he was younger that only had five legs and he kept it in an open tank for over four years! (Not feeding it once, and the spider did not leave the tank) 

Anyways, I'm deathly afraid of spiders... I told him to get rid of it. But the 'breeder' does not take them back and I'm not sure if its even legal to let it go outside. I called the SPCA and was advised to ''dispose of it because its poisonous.'' Another thing which makes me feel weird about letting it go. No shelters seem to be interested, even wildlife ones. If I am going to set it free, I'll be driving up a mountain and leaving it at the top to do whatever it is that spiders do. Would that be cruel? 

So now I'm stuck with a poisonous spider in a Tim Horton's coffee container. (Yeah he sold the 'enclosures' for $1 a piece lol.) And the instructions were to leave the lid off for a few hours a day. Apparently I don't even had to buy food for it, or provide water. Which seems crazy. I refuse to take the lid off and look at it, so my boyfriend stabbed some small holes so at least its getting oxygen until we decide what to do with it. 

Anyone know what to do? I know it might be cruel to let it go....(I don't know spiders) so I am willing to consider setting up a very secure home for it, and let it live out its days somewhere - prob in a garden shed outside)

I called a few vets and they don't euthanise spiders LOL. And the pet stores don't want poisonous spiders.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Its not cruel.

Listen to the SPCA... ITS POISONOUS!

How would you like to have it bite one of your babies or something?

Id say get rid of it. It doesnt need to be alive.

*hates spiders, and hates anything creepy*


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I have to admit my first response was that he should just flush it down the toilet... but he said he'd rather let it go outside somewhere far away than purposely kill it. I'd be worried if that would be bad to set free a poisonous animal? But the boyfriend is kind of taking the.... ''set it free, or keep it forever'' hippy approach. I just want it gone, I'm terrified even though I know its outside in a secure container lol. 

The spider as of right now is outside on our deck, I won't let it in my house... let alone near my ratties  I'm terrified, especially since it is poisonous. I have a very tasty blood type and attract mosquito and other insecty bites 24/7.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Just tell him, its POISONOUS.

Capable of killing all the humans and animals in your house.

Squash it... preferably with a baseball bat or ten foot pole.

its dangerous to let it go.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

It would of been set free somewhere far up in the bush. Far away from humans and civilization. It is also a native species here.... It is however a female, so it could reproduce... which is something I am against. I think they should all be spayed and neutered and left to go extinct LOL. They really are horrible creatures... I took a peak at it.... its mean looking and blacker than any spider I have ever seen. 

Does anybody have any humane ideas to end its life then? Something the boyfriend would ''approve'' of. I can't get close enough to squash it, and I don't think the bf likes that idea.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Put it in a jar.

*Airtight...

And put it in the freezer overnight.
If its still alive tomorrow, its possessed by the devil.

If not. Yay for you.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Hahaha, I wouldn't be half surprised if it did survive that.... its grotesque looking. I'm going to be having nightmares for the next few weeks. And looking at her legs... she might just be able to cut her way out of a glass jar. 

Wouldn't burning it be better/over quicker than freezing it? Send it back to its fiery depths that it came from. I also don't like the idea of a spider being around my rats or my own food lol.

I do also feel kind of bad for it at the same time. Although I squish other insects without a moments thought. They don't feel pain right?


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Nope. They are to dumb to.

And burning it is good...

*likes this in a sort of petty way*

Id say burning it... or freezing it


or putting it in a plastic bag and running it over


----------



## Homer117 (Aug 2, 2010)

I would squash it. Those things are very dangerous and they are already commonly found in houses. 

I'm not afraid of spiders, but I would be very careful around a black widow. I would make sure to pad my feet with my thickest boots before smashing it to a pulp.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

They're in abundance in BC. My ex who lives in Kelowna decided to keep one in a jar with a mesh lid and it ended up laying eggs and they all escaped and their house was FULL of them. They're very poisonous and dangerous to have especially around your animals. They're not really aggressive and probably won't go out of their way to bite anything, I've handled them plenty before, but if your rats or other animals think they're food or a play toy, they could get bitten and it could do some serious damage. Release it somewhere away from civilization or just squash it.


----------



## SilentRobert23 (Aug 16, 2010)

Wait, wait, wait. Demanding the deaths of animals because you don't like them. On a forum dedicated to rats, which millions still believe are harbingers of death, disease and testicular cancer.

And the irony is going unnoticed.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

A spider is an insect, they don't feel pain. I'm not going to kill it just to enjoy its death, or put it in a small tank and let another animal eat it alive. Its poisonous and its a hazard to my fur babies. (I have three small dogs, a foster kitten and about 10 rats right now) Not that the spider would be free ranged... or even handled LOL. Not to mention I have terrible arachnophobia, and I'm trying to find the best/quickest option for everyone involved. I really do hate spiders, but for what they actually are. I gave them a chance... and they are still gross. I'm not saying its dirty, or diseased. Its just a creepy crawly I don't enjoy looking at/sharing my living space with. 

Also people believe those things about rats out of their own ignorance. I understand what a spider is, and still hate it.


----------



## Brian (Jul 25, 2010)

I hate spiders!!! Lol and I don't want that thing coming down to Vancouver!!!! A good humane way to kill it is to glue it with the white glue and then if it's not dead put it Into a ziplock with water and put it into the freezer. Sorry to all you spider lovers... If anyone actually likes spiders..


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Nope


----------



## Homer117 (Aug 2, 2010)

SilentRobert23 said:


> Wait, wait, wait. Demanding the deaths of animals because you don't like them. On a forum dedicated to rats, which millions still believe are harbingers of death, disease and testicular cancer.
> 
> And the irony is going unnoticed.


Except black widows are not harmless gross bugs, they are the most poisonous spiders in the world.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Homer. i so agree


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

I think the most humane way would be to freeze it.


----------



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

I would say just do the far away release. While they're insects and deathly poisonous, I don't think their death is warranted just for that fact. I mean, the spider didn't ask to be brought to your home in a tin coffee can anymore than unwanted litters of rats are put in rescues. Pain or not, they should be treated as living creatures and be given the chance at life. We're deathly to a lot of animals with all the animal captivity going on of wildlife animals and such. A lot of them have died. What gives us any more right to kill something because it can kill us? If we want people to treat rats as equal animals, I think we should have the same respect for any other living creature, pain or not.

Now if they crawl into your home unasked and uninvited, then yea, they're asking for it. 

I question more why your boyfriend would bring such thing home knowing you're deathly scared of him. I would so bash my boyfriend's skull in if he brought home a doll. I'm deathly scared of dolls.


----------



## Homer117 (Aug 2, 2010)

How would freezing it be the most humane? A dragged out slowing of the body's metabolic rate compared to a quick SMASH?


----------



## Brian (Jul 25, 2010)

Please do not release it! How would you like it if the next month on the news a human got killed by a black widow or seriously injured in a location close to where you let it go? How horrible would you feel? I mean the chances aren't good but it could happen.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't think in the world.

I mean if it is small enough....this may sound barbaric. But wouldn't just smashing it really hard kill it instantly?

I don't believe in killing spiders just because they ARE vital to the ecosystem....but I still cant help myself when it's in my house.

Once a small spider was in the car while my BF was driving, I screamed like I was being stabbed then practically climbed into the drivers seat while he was driving.

I have a pet tarantula, but thats not a spider. It's caged, and not poisonous.
If they are in abundance, harmful, and can't feel pain. I say kill it quickly.....or release it far far away.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Brian said:


> Please do not release it! How would you like it if the next month on the news a human got killed by a black widow or seriously injured in a location close to where you let it go? How horrible would you feel? I mean the chances aren't good but it could happen.


They are common spiders, can with medical care you don't die. They are so small the bite is teeny.
But still....I feel bad because I am such an animal lover.
But I know If i saw one, I would not be able to help myself. Just beat it until it was nothing more then a smear, then run away xD as if it's smushy guts could chase me.


----------



## Memoryguy (Aug 10, 2010)

Speaking of killing spiders, I wouldn't want to squash it. I hate hearing the _~crunch._ 

But I'd get rid of that black widow asap. I'd flush it down the toilet with a clear conscience. I can't imagine anybody losing sleep over killing a bug, but that's just me.



-- edit--


ema-leigh said:


> A spider is an insect, they don't feel pain.


I think spiders are arachnids, 8 legged creatures. Insects are 6 legged.


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

Homer117 said:


> How would freezing it be the most humane? A dragged out slowing of the body's metabolic rate compared to a quick SMASH?


I don't know! : ... I just know that I'd kill it, as horrible as that sounds. The lives of people always come before the lives of animals.


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

First off, you guys are being pretty hypocritical. Getting at people for hating rats and then talking about freezing or burning this spider just because YOU don't like it? It's still an animal, it's still a living creature. It didn't ask to be a spider, or to be brought into anyone's home.

Keep it or set if free. If they live in your area anyway there's no harm in releasing it.


----------



## Homer117 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oi... smash it or release it, w/e. 

Only on a pet forum, would such a massive ethical debate evolve from a spider. I'm not against spiders, but spiders die - ALOT.

"A female black widow spider can produce four to nine egg sacs in one summer, each containing about 100-400 eggs. Usually, eggs incubate for twenty to thirty days. Rarely do more than a hundred survive through this process. On average, thirty will survive through the first molting, because of cannibalism, lack of food, or lack of proper shelter."

And while you can draw all sorts of philosophical parallels between a pet rat and a pet spider, it doesnt change the fact that:

a) you are deathly afraid of it
b) it can seriously harm you or your rats

So make up your mind before the poor thing starves to death. Either release it as far as you can, or smash it quick and simple.


----------



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

Homer117 said:


> Only on a pet forum, would such a massive ethical debate evolve from a spider. I'm not against spiders, but spiders die - ALOT.


Too true.


----------



## Brian (Jul 25, 2010)

Does not sound like fun to be bitten by one of these things as it affects your whole body not just the place it bit. Also in one summer they can lay 100-400 eggs. Unless you want more of them get rid of it


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I can assure you my boyfriends in the dog house for the unforeseeable future for bringing this spidey home. But he did have the best intentions so I can not be too mad. He is also respecting the fact that I said it has to stay on deck outside. 

My comments towards ending the spiders life were not malicious, I have seen spiders been thrown into flames before and they just fry to a crisp really quickly. I wouldn't put it in glue, or water, or freeze it... I don't like the idea of it struggling or suffering. I can't get close enough to squash it, and I'm not a good aim lol - I'm terrified if I open the lid it'll jump out like one of those face huggers from Alien. 

The spider is a female, so shes not tiny..... shes actually pretty big. He bite would be disastrous for one of my tiny 4lb dogs or my rats. For that fact alone, I refuse to keep her... and want to find the most humane way to end her life. I tried vets, they thought it was funny when I asked if they would euthanise her lol. 

Link about their bites + dogs: (I imagine it would be a lot worse for the rats)
http://www.petplace.com/dogs/black-widow-spider-bites-in-dogs/page1.aspx

I don't think I want to release it. BC is already crammed full of these nasties. Whats the point in releasing another female who can populate so quickly. She has also been in a the coffee container her whole life, she may not even have any spidey skills left to survive outside... esp during winter. I read they like mild winters... here it can get REALLY cold!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Then I think the most humane way to do it is, quick. Painless.
Smash the entire cup? I feel like i sound awful, but poisonous spiders in my home would have been gone by now. Lol you are a good soul for keeping it alive this long.


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

Well, if you're going to kill it, it is nice of you to try to do it quick. I understand it's a threat and all, I do.

I may be taking this more personally then I should, as I have a pet cockroach and get pretty offended when anybody kills a bug for no reason. I'm terrified of him getting loose and a guest in our house seeing him and killing him.

Well anyway, with all that in mind I would say the most humane way that's been mentioned here is the fire or smashing it.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I have to ask... is a cockroach a good pet? Like does it have character and like interacting with you? Is it affectionate? I would of never thought they would be a good pet.

I don't like bugs at all, but I wouldn't wish pain or suffering on any live creature. If I'm going to kill something, I'll make sure its as humane as possible and necessary. If this was not a poisonous spidey, it would be released far far away. Am I right that spiders don't feel pain? 

The fire seems like the quickest and surest way so far. But I'm still willing to consider other options. I picked her up some of this jelly stuff for tarantulas and a few bugs and my boyfriend threw them in and watched her eat some. Shes built a big web in there already. I hate to say it, but she actually makes me feel ill.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I have heard Roaches make great pets.
Low maintenance, non aggressive, clean (think how people tell us rats are dirty? same stigma)

I have a beautiful tarantula, and would love a Roach. 
but Spiders make me nervous, I could never have a pet spider.

I think I love my tarantula, cause she is fuzzy, and big. More like a mammal then an insect.


----------



## Brian (Jul 25, 2010)

Yuck you have a terrantula?!?! I could NEVER live wih one in my house lol. Do you just give it crickets? 
Although I did tell my mom that ide make a tradeoff with her, I said she could get a tarrantula if I could get rats(before I got them)


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't have anything against spiders, I usually go out of my way to release bugs we find in the house. I just wouldn't want a black widow sitting around near my family. I don't know if freezing would be humane, I know it has been used with small reptiles before. After thinking about it I guess a quick squish would be best, I just wouldn't want my hands near it ... :-\ ... As far as roaches go, I've only heard of people keeping them as feeders for reptiles and amphibians. I guess they'd make interesting pets if I could get past the whole "gross" thing.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't think roaches are dirty, obviously an animal is only as clean as its caregiver keeps it... just wondering what kind of pet they would make. I'm open to keeping any animal as pets, as long as they are happy with it and make good pets. 

To me a tarantula is just a giant spider, sorry. I don't see how it looks like a mammal lol. However I have always said IF i had to pick, I'd rather hold a tarantula over a small quick spider any day - because they seem a lot more docile.


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't know if roaches have much character, as I've only had one. But he is very sweet. I have him out with me alot on the couch while I'm watching TV or a movie and he usually finds somewhere safe under my arm or something and stays there. He cleans his face with his antennae like a cat or rat would, and he licked my finger once for a while.
He LOVES carrots. I gave him a big carrot chunk once and he wrapped all his legs around it. The weight of the carrot tipped him over so he was upside down, eating a carrot that was on his tummy. Think of how an otter eats.
And yes, they are very low maintenance. 

As far as the pain thing goes, I believe they can feel pain. I think this is the same debate as whether fish feel pain or not. From what I've read, scientists think fish and insects can register pain, but it doesn't really bother them. It's more like they know they need to get out of the situation, but the pain doesn't directly bother them. If that makes any sense. 
They definitely react to things like being hit, however, and I believe they each have souls and can feel pain like any other creature. Which is part of the reason it makes me angry that fishing is aloud. Seems pretty painful for the fish. But I might just be being a wuss about it.


----------



## RatfanaticLady29 (Mar 2, 2010)

I love spiders, but will not think twice to smash the poisonous ones. I also have a pet tarantula and a breeding colony of hissing cockroaches. I am an all around animal lover, but if I find a poisonous spider in my house it's dead.....end of story. smash it or just throw the whole container with spider into a fire. I know of lots of people who keep poisonous/venomous creatures and all I can say is they're psychotic. 

I'm not going to run around killing them if I see them in the wild, but they'd better stay out of my house.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Well I'm happy to report that the spiders life ended last night. We made a fire outside in our fire pit, put her in a cardboard box, put a little lighting fluid on the outside of the box and threw it in the flames. So it was over quick, and as humanely as possible. Yesterday we had given her more bugs, so she had a good meal before hand. I will defiantly sleep better at night knowing shes gone. 

Thank you for all the advice + suggestions, as always its much appreciated!!!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I just looked up a picture of a Black Widow....I had to ex out so fast, it was soooo creepy.
The most menacing looking thing I have ever seen. *shudders*
I like tarantulas SO much better. Spiders make me feel a little nauseous.


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

I never knew someone could make a living out of selling such common spiders. It's the exact same as selling people wasps! I can't believed you kept it for so long lol. _YUCK!_ spiders....


----------

